# Threading a 1 inch fork steerer?



## Teamfixed (15 Jun 2020)

Hi
I have a 531 1 inch set of forks that I need to extend the tread on the steerer tube so as to fit them into a smaller frame. They will need about an inch more thread. After ringing around LBS I cannot find anyone who says they can... at best they have a tool that will chase an existing thread but not actually cut. Does anybody know somebody who can?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Jun 2020)

Check out:

http://www.tapdie.com/html/bscycle-_dies.html


----------



## Teamfixed (15 Jun 2020)

Thank you for that. I believe that the fork thread is 1" x 24 tpi? I cannot see that size on there however, probably me!


----------



## midlife (15 Jun 2020)

Where are you, local frame builder should be able to cut a bit more thread.


----------



## Teamfixed (15 Jun 2020)

I am in Dartford. About the best LBS around here is Harry Perry and he says he cant cut the thread only chase it. I cant really think of any actual builders around here.


----------



## Electric_Andy (15 Jun 2020)

A die for that thread size seems readily available online - not too expensive, could you not just buy the die and wrench? Or isn't it that easy?

Or are there any general engineering firms near you who could do it? They don't care if it's bikes or not


----------



## Teamfixed (15 Jun 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> A die for that thread size seems readily available online - not too expensive, could you not just buy the die and wrench? Or isn't it that easy?


Hi, well yes I guess so. I have plenty of experience cutting threads but if there was a local shop who could do it I would have done that as I guess it would have cost about as much as buying a decent die and wrench. I was surprised that the above named shop couldn't do it tbh. But yes looks like ill have to get the tool myself.


----------



## Bad Machine (15 Jun 2020)

Had the same problem myself, last year - no-one local who could / would.
I got a tip off about Tracy Tools - and called to ask. Spoke to Russell, very helpful. 

_".....have the dies available at £18 each and the diestock required would be the 2" type at £12 each, the total with postage and VAT would be £42 all in and if you contact me on the number below we'll make sure all is correct and I can give you some advice on doing the job properly." _

Russell Cotes
Tracy Tools Ltd
Unit 1 Parkfield Industrial Estate
Barton Hill Way
Torquay
TQ2 8JG

Tel :- 01803 328603
Fax:-01803 328157

Email:- rcotes@tracytools.com

Top tip, got me sorted. I'll be doing my second one later this month.


----------



## Teamfixed (15 Jun 2020)

That fantastic. Thank you. I've just done a thread count and its definitely 24tpi.
The response that I got from LBS (he's a proper one) was that the tool he had would tear up the tube. As far as I am aware it could only be a die that he is referring to.... unless he only has some kind of chasing/cleaning tool.


----------



## Teamfixed (15 Jun 2020)

Just spoke to Russell and ordered the die and wrench. Went for HSS as the fork is chromed.


----------



## midlife (15 Jun 2020)

That's a good price! Cyclo tool is hundred and odd quid and park twice that!!


----------



## Teamfixed (15 Jun 2020)

I guess as I'll only need it once ill flog it on here.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jun 2020)

Argos do it for about £40 an _inch_. It's often cheaper to buy a fork that fits.


----------



## Teamfixed (8 Jul 2020)

So the job is all done. I got the die and stock from Tracey tools and have successfully cut the thread down to the correct length, cut it off and got everything assembled.
I cannot imagine needing to do this job again so I would sell the die if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Jul 2020)

I'm interested. PM me with a price!


----------



## GaryTheGolfer (12 May 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I'm interested. PM me with a price!


If you bought these AND have finished with them.....would you like to sell on to me?


----------



## rogerzilla (13 May 2021)

It's too useful, sorry. I even cut the Raleigh threads off a (long) fork, threaded it to ISO from scratch and sold it.


----------



## Teamfixed (13 May 2021)

If you bought one of the same as I did originally I reckon it would sell easily on here considering the difficulty finding someone and the cost.


----------

